# Best Flavour Companies Out There?



## Derick (11/2/14)

So what flavour companies have you tried or heard of that are the best of the best, I really want to play with flavours a bit, and want to eventually try them all


----------



## shabbar (11/2/14)

I heard yaelik is good , also try juicy vapors liquid there's a guy in cpt who has them mark mc namara . Google juicy vapor and click contact us the sa headquarters contact details are there . Try the ecto plasma and smurph piss


----------



## Derick (11/2/14)

Cool thanks - but I'm looking for just the flavouring - for DIY - I've used Health Cabin before, and their flavours are good, but looking for more places to try


----------



## shabbar (11/2/14)

He can hook you up as they do custom gourmet juices .


----------



## Derick (11/2/14)

shabbar said:


> He can hook you up as they do custom gourmet juices .


Ah ok, sweet - thanks!


----------



## shabbar (11/2/14)

No stress , its definitely worth a try I guess .


----------



## Andre (11/2/14)

I only bought The Flavour Apprentice (TFA)and Flavour Artist (FA) flavours, tobaccos. But, like CVS, my DIY attempts were not to my liking. Passed it on, but apparently the are quite good. TFA is what Valley Vapour is selling.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (11/2/14)

Matthee said:


> I only bought The Flavour Apprentice (TFA)and Flavour Artist (FA) flavours, tobaccos. But, like CVS, my DIY attempts were not to my liking. Passed it on, but apparently the are quite good. TFA is what Valley Vapour is selling.


Sweet, thanks


----------



## BhavZ (11/2/14)

Juicy Vapor - I have ordered from him a few times, his french vanilla custard is divine so are his white choc and raspberry and his caramel macchiatto are divine as well. He does DIY and also stocks some accessories..


----------



## Derick (11/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> Juicy Vapor - I have ordered from him a few times, his french vanilla custard is divine so are his white choc and raspberry and his caramel macchiatto are divine as well. He does DIY and also stocks some accessories..


Awesome, thanks - will definitely give them a try


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (17/2/14)

My favourite juice is Heathers Heavenly... If anybody is supplying it would like to know.


----------

